
U.S. warns public about attacks on energy, industrial firms - mtphil
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-cyber-energy/u-s-warns-public-about-attacks-on-energy-industrial-firms-idUSKBN1CQ0IN
======
Rotdhizon
They've been saying this every week for the past 10 years, it's nothing new.

